
Cuban: Uni Basic Income Is “One of the Worst Possible Responses” to Automation - gukov
https://futurism.com/mark-cuban-universal-basic-income-is-the-worst-possible-response/
======
I_am_neo
I rather agree with him, but I also see it as inevitable in the __far off
__future

